# Looking for possible trainer around charleston wv



## Warren.morley (Dec 16, 2012)

I have an 8 week GSD pup that I would like to get trained, however it's hard to find one around here... Anyone know of any close or around charleston...
Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Right now you need to look for puppy classes and though generally I don't recommend the Petco/Petsmart they usually do fine with the puppy classes. Mostly about socializing and just basic training and questions.

I don't know anything about these places, they just came up on google.

Dog Obedience Classes - Mountaineer Kennel Club's - Morgantown, West Virginia

West Virginia Dog Training-West Virginia Dog Psychology Method Trainers.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Char...arleston-Area-Dog-Sports-Club/294261533937583



I'm going to move this into the puppy section...


----------

